

Google Chrome's Sandbox not your average - tuukkah
http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/sandbox

======
stcredzero
There are a few caveats, but the security provided by sandboxing may make a
thin client that only contains Chrome a superior place to deploy applications
dealing with sensitive information. (And deploying Chrome on a managed thin
client would remove most of those caveats, like security holes introduced by
anti-malware programs.)

